
Can you recommend me sites to download certification courses/dumps/etc? - jchristian-
I&#x27;m looking for sites to download general courses, certification courses, dumps etc. Can you name a few? Thanks. I used to get it from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;certcollection.org&#x2F;forum&#x2F; but now it&#x27;s down :(
======
auslegung
I'm not sure what kind of courses or certs you're looking for, but
[https://itpro.tv](https://itpro.tv) has IT-focused courses geared towards
getting certifications. To be completely transparent, I work for ITProTV.

------
anonymiz
try [https://certcollection.net/forum/](https://certcollection.net/forum/)

